# Dynamische Aufklappliste



## legio_x (6. Juni 2007)

Ich möchte eien dynamische Liste machen, ähnlich wie hier:

http://recalltohell.d3files.com/team.htm

klickt auf die Gruppen und die Namen der Teammitglieder klappen auf [sofern Javascript aktiviert]

Und das ist genau das Problem. Auf meiner neuen Seite möchte ich genau das NUR MIT CSS realisieren. Zudem sollen auch Textfelder und Checkboxen mit aufklappen in den einzelnen Kategorien.

Hat jemand nen guten Start oder ein Beispiel, wie sowas aussehen könnte?


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2007)

Hi,

mit Stu Sticholls' CSS only vertical sliding menu liesse sich solch eine dynamische Aufklappliste grundsätzlich nachbauen, indem im relevanten CSS-Code alle :hover-Pseudoklassen durch :active ersetzt werden.

Ohne Javascript kannst du sie aber nicht mit zusätzlichen Formularelementen (Textfelder, Checkboxen) bedienerfreundlich umsetzen /  anbieten, da ja der in deinem verlinkten Beispiel eingesetzte onclick-Eventhandler mit der Script-Funktion mShow(this) zum Ein-und Ausblenden der "Subliste" ausscheidet, und die :active-Pseudoklasse ihre Gültigkeit verliert, also aufgehoben wird, sobald die Maus in einem der Formularelemente einen neuen Event auslöst -  sprich: die "Subliste" wird wieder versteckt und das Formular ist nicht nutzbar.


----------

